# Angle dovetails with incra??



## kimosawboy (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi All
Has anyone been able to do an angled dovetail using an incra fence...Pictures speak volumes

Thanks in advance
G Vavra


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello G and welcome to the forums...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

It is pretty straightforward on the Keller Jig, that is all I have ever cut an angled joint with.


I can't find anything online for the Incra. The hard part i see for the Incra is holding the stock to the fence at the correct angles. You could try making sloped auxiliary fences to support your pieces.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Talk to the people at Incra. 1 888 804 6272


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Can someone post a picture of an "angled dovetail"...apparently my 3D spatial thinking module is on the fritz today (all technical jargon). I keep getting this image in my mind of a piece of wood moving it's way through an invisible table top at an angle...sorta holographic...spinning around while somebody dressed in a Merlin suit is making waving gestures with his hands...

Sorry...must be something in the coffee... 

Are you trying to join two pieces at greater or less than 90 using dovetails or is one of the pieces at an angle to the other (sorta parallelogram-ish)...?

@kp91 Can you post one of what you did with the Keller...?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

schnewj said:


> Let's hope that while you're standing on that rock, in the middle of the storm and the lightning strikes and you have that "Ah-ha" moment.
> 
> Try this...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=kk3tV_WvKlU


"Ah-ha"....and with a puff of smoke, Merlin disappears...gonna check the coffee though...thanks...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Nickp said:


> "Ah-ha"....and with a puff of smoke, Merlin disappears...gonna check the coffee though...thanks...


No time for coffee...no food or drinks at the computer...get to work!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

this demo is pretty good on doing the machine angle dovetails. Part one is 'normal corners', part 2 and 3 are compound corners. I wish I had this video years ago. My project was no where near as complex, I did not use a compound angle. It was a simple magazine pocket on a side table, so the ends were vertical and the piece came out as an angle. 

the attached instruction page shows the wedge needed to be used when doing compound cuts pretty clearly.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

I made a bunch of serving trays that way about 10 years ago. It's not for the faint of heart. Lots of ways to screw up and I found most of them. 

Remember that each edge to be joined must approach the bit at 90 degrees relative TO THAT EDGE. The piece with tails must be attached to the slider at an angle so the angled end sits flat on the table (see image 249).

The piece with half-blind sockets needs a tapering jig to slide along with it against the fence. This jig is represented in image 252 by the red sandpaper. The jig really needs to be slightly longer than the workpiece and the jig needs a hook on the end to carry the workpiece along with it. 

Now that I have a Leigh DR4R, I wouldn't use the Incra to make these joints, but if it's what you have . . . .


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> "Ah-ha"....and with a puff of smoke, Merlin disappears..*.gonna check the coffee though..*.thanks...


no sharing???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> No time for coffee...no food or drinks at the computer...get to work!


you need a nap and to rethink this...
don't become a disgrace to the retired sect....


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> you need a nap and to rethink this...
> don't become a disgrace to the retired sect....


Just a reminder...NICKP is not retired! Although, I suspect, that, his name plate has R.I.P. after it. No, that doesn't mean Rest in Peace...it means *Retired In Place*.

Until he makes it official, then *NO FOOD OR DRINKS* at the workstation.

I'm just glad that Merlin disappeared in a puff of smoke for him. Proves that he's trainable. At least he claims to be trainable...jury may be out, yet!

Rumor has it he acquired some Mahogany and may be considering some serving trays. I wonder if compound dovetails will now be included?:wink:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Just a reminder...NICKP is not retired! Although, I suspect, that, his name plate has R.I.P. after it. No, that doesn't mean Rest in Peace...it means *Retired In Place*.
> 
> Until he makes it official, then *NO FOOD OR DRINKS* at the workstation.
> 
> ...


well then...
at his age he needs to start practicing...


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Nice work, Andy. Great photos.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

furboo said:


> Nice work, Andy. Great photos.


Why thank you sir!


----------



## kimosawboy (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your input.
I know that I can cut these by hand but I have much better things to do, like not cutting these by hand...
Looking at DonkeyHody pics pretty well sums up what I thought I would have to do IE using a spacer. I will give it a shot by also seeing if I can tilt the router so that it matches up to the angle of the box side. What I would like is for the dovetails to all align with the bottom cord of the box and not 90degrees off the angle of the box corner.
I will post up some pics if I'm successful.

G Vavra


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

kimosawboy said:


> What I would like is for the dovetails to all align with the bottom cord of the box and not 90degrees off the angle of the box corner.


Yes, that's a pretty neat effect that you show in your photo. It looks like all the jigs mentioned here will cut at 90 deg to the board edge. I stumbled across these instructions from Leigh

https://www.leighjigs.com/data/leighadt-2.pdf

which recommends not going over 10 deg., for appearance and strength. But that's assuming you're cutting 90 deg. to the edge. The angle in your photo looks more than 10 deg. The only way that I can imagine cutting this joint with a router is using a baseplate that's pitched at the correct angle. You'd still need to come up a jig that could handle that baseplate.

Sounds like a good excuse to learn how to do hand-cut dovetails :smile:


----------



## bruce thom (Apr 2, 2008)

Donkey Hody is correct
just make your dovetails on the slant
My Stickley table drawers had slanted drawer fronts and I did them on the Incra jig 
You can accomplish this by raising your bit to match the slant


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Very nice work, Bruce. But I don't see how that technique maps over to the photo in the original post:

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...0178d1463109161-angle-dovetails-incra-box.jpg


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

kimosawboy said:


> Thanks everyone for your input.
> I know that I can cut these by hand but I have much better things to do, like not cutting these by hand...
> Looking at DonkeyHody pics pretty well sums up what I thought I would have to do IE using a spacer. I will give it a shot by also seeing if I can tilt the router so that it matches up to the angle of the box side. What I would like is for the dovetails to all align with the bottom cord of the box and not 90degrees off the angle of the box corner.
> I will post up some pics if I'm successful.
> ...


You are adding another layer of complexity to an already complex operation. I didn't mention that one end of the piece with the half-blind sockets must approach the cutter left-to-right instead of the normal way. I can't visualize how to accomplish everything with a tilted router or tilted base. Try it my way first on some scrap to help figure out the challenges. Sort of crawl before you walk thing.


----------

